# [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?



## Icke&Er (17. Mai 2012)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 [FONT=&quot]Alpenföhn hat sich in den Jahren zu einer bekannten und beliebten Marke in der Hardwareszene gekämpft und ist aus vielen Computern nicht mehr wegzudenken. Die Ingenieure entwerfen aber nicht nur CPU-Kühler, sondern feiern auch Erfolge im Bereich GPU-Kühlung und Lüfter. Den CPU-Kühlern verleiht Alpenföhn in der Regel den Namen eines bekannten Berges oder Gebirges. Dies verleiht dem Kühler meiner Meinung nach einen guten Wiedererkennungswert und war ein guter Marketing-Schachzug. So hört das heutige Testsample auf den Namen _"Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure"_ und tritt somit in die Fußstapfen bereits erschienenem Matterhorn. Das Ganze ist eine Art „back to the root Aktion“ und wird sicher bei den Alpenföhn Fans gut ankommen. Ob der Kühler aber auch an die Erfolge seines Vorgängers anknüpfen kann, möchte ich mit meinem folgenden Review klären.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.[/FONT]

*Einleitung*

*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel - Systeme
AMD - Systeme*​ *Kühlleistung*
 *Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*Standardbelüftung*
*1x Referenzbelüftung*
*2x Referenzbelüftung*​ *Fazit*
*Links**
Danksagung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Alpenföhn für die Bereitstellung des Testmusters und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken.
​zurück zum Verzeichnis​* 
Verpackung und Lieferumfang

* Schon beim ersten Blick auf die Verpackung des neuen Alpenföhns Matterhorn Pure stößt man wieder auf das beliebte „Gebirge-Thema“. Im Hintergrund ist ein großer Berg zusehen, welcher meiner Meinung nach das Matterhorn darstellen soll. Somit wäre zumindest die Namensverbindung hergestellt. Desweiteren befindet sich auf der Vorderseite der Außenverpackung ein erstes Abbild des Kühlers und des mitgelieferten Lüfters. Somit kann man sich schon die ersten Eindrücke des Kühlers/Lüfters machen und entscheiden, ob der Kühler einen optische überzeugen kann. Dabei erkennt man z.B. bereits, dass Alpenföhn auf eine aufwendige und teure Vollvernickelung des Kühlers verzichtet hat. Dies kann man möglicherweise als optisches Manko auslegen, aber dafür wirkt es sich positiv auf den Preis aus. Der Lüfter ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und verfügt über ein Logo auf der Lüfternarbe. Meiner Meinung nach fällt der erste Eindruck des Kühlers schon recht positiv aus. Mehr dazu gibt es im nächsten Abschnitt. 
 Eine der beiden Nebenseiten nutzt Alpenföhn um den CPU-Kühler mit eigenen Worten zu beschreiben und einige Features anzukündigen. Leider geschieht dies in englischer Sprache und somit möglicherweise nicht für jeden sofort verständlich. Dafür kann man auf der Seitenansicht noch einen Blick auf das Montagematerial erhaschen. Die zweite Nebenseite wird genutzt, um die Spezifikationen und Kompatibilitäten aufzulisten und dem Kunden näher zu bringen. 
Wirft man nun einen Blick auf das Montagematerial, fällt einem sofort die gute Verarbeitungsqualität auf. Es sind keine Lackkratzer oder scharfe Kanten zu finden und alles ist sauber in kleinen Plastiktüten verpackt. Alles in allem kann man festhalten, dass sich Alpenföhn in den Bereichen Verpackung und Lieferumfang keine Schnitzer geliefert hat und mich soweit überzeugen konnte. Damit sich aber jeder sein eigenes Bild machen kann, folgen nun die Aufnahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​* 
Erste Impressionen

* In diesem Abschnitt werde ich den Kühlkörper selber etwas genauer unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen. Wie schon angemerkt, verzichtet Alpenföhn bei dem Matterhorn Pure auf die aufwendige und auch teure Vollvernickelung. Mich persönlich stört das eher weniger, aber die auf Optik getrimmten Moder werden das wohl weniger schön finden. Der Vorteil ist hingegen, dass man in Sachen Preis ein ganzes Ende runtergehen kann.
Von der Form her zählt der Matterhorn Pure zu der Kategorie der Towerkühler, wie auch schon sein Vorgänger. Er verfügt über 38 Lamellenebenen, welche von 6 Heatpipes durchzogen sind. Die Ebenen sind ineinander leicht versetzt, was dem ganzen einen schönen optischen Effekt verleiht. An den Außenseiten wurden die einzelnen Lamellen miteinander verbunden, was die Stabilität des Kühlers erhöht. Desweiteren befinden sich zwei kleine optische Features auf der obersten Lamelle des Kühlers. Das erste ist der eingestanzte Alpenföhn Schriftzug, welcher leider etwas untergeht, da er farblich nicht hervorgehoben wurde. Das zweite sind 4 Schrauben, welche sich um den Schriftzug herum befinden und eine Art Nietenoptik aufweisen. Für den ersten eigenen Eindruck habe ich ein kleines Video für euch gedreht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGDxV1E_ab4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ In Sachen Verarbeitung hat Alpenföhn auch bei dem Matterhorn Pure gute Arbeit abgeliefert und muss sich nicht verstecken. Auch wenn der Kühler im unteren Preissegment angeordnet ist, kann man nicht meckern. Ich konnte bei meinem Sample keinen überstehenden Grad oder zu scharfe Kanten entdecken, was positiv anzumerken ist. Auch die Verbindung der Heatpipes und der Bodenplatte macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass der Kühler in Sachen Qualität überzeugen kann. In Sachen Optik setzt er auf einen schlichten Stil und bringt somit auch keine außergewöhnlichen Features mit. Hier muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob ihm die Optik gefällt oder nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Thread nich mit Bilder zu überfluten, bfinden sich weitere im folgenden Spoiler


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Verzeichnis​ * 
Spezifikationen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 
Montage

**Intel - Systeme

* Für meine Montageanleitung bei Intel-Systemen kommt ein Sockel 775 Mainboard zum Einsatz, was sich aber im wesentlichen nicht von der Montage bei den anderen Sockelvarianten ala 1366, 1156 und 1155 unterscheidet. Zu Beginn führt man die 4 langen Montageschrauben durch die entsprechenden Löcher der Backplate, welche je nach Sockel variieren. Nur bei Sockel 775 sollte der Extragummieinsatz verwendet werden. Wer möchte, kann an dieser Stelle auch die Antivibrationsaufsätze an der Backplate anbringen. Im nächsten Schritt wird die Backplate am Mainboard montiert, wozu die 4 Montageschrauben durch die entsprechenden Sockellöcher zu führen sind. Auf der anderen Mainboardseite setzt man nun die 4 schwarzen Abstandshalter auf die Schrauben auf. Anschließend werden die zwei kurzen Halterungsbügel aufgesetzt und festgeschraubt. Hat man dies erledigt, dann kann man den Kühler aufsetzen und ihn mit der Querverstrebung festziehen. Diese ist zwischen dem Kühler hindurch zu legen und auf beiden Seiten in die Gewindelöcher zu stecken. Ist der Kühler nun gut festgezogen, muss nur noch der Lüfter montiert werden und schon ist er startklar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
AMD - Systeme*

Die Montageanleitung für die AMD-Sockel werde ich am Beispiel eines AM2+ Mainboards aufzeigen, was sich im Grunde kaum von den neueren AM3 oder AM3+ unterscheidet. Auch hier sind zu Beginn die 4 langen Monatgeschrauben durch die Backplate zu stecken und bei Bedarf mit den Gummihalterungen zu fixieren. Die entsprechenden Montagelöcher der Backplate sind hier je nach Sockel zu wählen. Nun bringt man die Backplate an das Mainboard und führt die 4 Montageschrauben durch die passenden Löcher. Anschließend werden auch hier als nächstes die 4 schwarzen Abstandshalter aufgesteckt. Bei AMD hat man nun die Wahl, ob man den Kühler parallel zu den Rambänken oder parallel zu den PCIe Slotz montieren möchte. Für ersteres sind die 2 langen Halterungen zu nutzen oder für die andere Variante müssen die 2 kurzen aufgesetzt werden. Anschließend werden die 4 Muttern aufgesetzt und somit die Halterung festgezogen. Nun kann man die Querstrebe durch den Kühler führen und in die 2 Windungslöcher drehen. Nachdem man auch diese gut festgezogen hat, muss nur noch der Lüfter angebracht werden und schon ist auch das AMD-System startklar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​* Kühlleistung

* *Einleitung*

[FONT=&quot]Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es nicht nur auf das Aussehen oder den Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde ich die einzelnen Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden Parcour schicken. Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen und die Kühler können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn wird der Kühler mit der mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe gestellt. Anschließend folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern. Die Messung bezüglich der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt, sollte dem Lieferumfang kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss sich der Kühler ohne einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen, was er im lüfterlosen Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein Lüfter bei, so wird auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter. Die Größe der Lüfter hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B. einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus 120mm Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex (1600 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung ein/zwei Enermax Apollish (1500 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist, werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand. Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und schon sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur. Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern gewährleistet.[/FONT]

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
* Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Verzeichnis​
* Standardbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhand der Grafik kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass der Alpenföhn Matterhorn bereits mit der Standardbelüftung einen guten Job macht und die übertaktete CPU bändigen kann. Er konnte sich in das obere Drittel meiner Kühlerrangliste integrieren und hängt nur knapp hinter dem Alpenföhn Himalaya. Die formgleichen Kühler aus dem Hause Thermalright konnte er allesamt hinter sich lassen, was ein gutes Zeichen ist. Das ist dem Kühler als stark positiv anzurechnen. Betreibt man den standardmäßigen 120mm mit 50%, so erreicht man eine Temperatur von 38,3°C. Bei dem „Auto“-Setting sind es nur noch 36,5°C und bei 100% sind es 34,1°C. Bei dem 100%-Modus ist aber anzumerken, dass der Lüfter hier doch recht laut ist und auch in einem Gehäuse gut wahrnehmbar ist. Deshalb empfehle ich diesen Modus nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb. Der „Auto“-Modus ist hingegen gut abgestimmt und der Lüfter wird auch nicht unangenehm laut. Dazu passen auch die erreichten Kühlwerte und deshalb wäre dieser auch meine Empfehlung. Zum 50%-Modus ist lautstärkenmäßig kein marginaler Unterschied und somit muss man das Leistungsminus nicht mitnehmen. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure bereits im Auslieferungszustand einen leistungsfähigen Eindruck hinterlassen hat.​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
* 1x Referenzbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im zweiten Kühlertest wurde der Standardlüfter gegen einen Referenzlüfter getauscht, damit man eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit untereinander erreichen kann. Auch hier konnte sich der Matterhorn Pure gut verkaufen und festigt seinen Platz im oberen Drittel. Er konnte sich wieder an den meisten Thermalright CPU-Kühlern vorbeiarbeiten und landet hinter dem Alpenföhn Himalaya. Im 50%-Modus erreicht er 36,5°C, im „Auto“-Modus 34,3°C und bei 100% ganze 33,9°C. Auch hier empfehle ich den „Auto“-Modus, da dieser die beste Mischung aus Geräuschkulisse und Kühlleistung bildet. Im Grunde ist es aber nicht nötig auf einen extra Referenzlüfter umzusatteln, da der Standardlüfter bereits gute Arbeit verrichtet und man den Aufpreis durchaus anders anlegen kann. Ob der Kühler vielleicht mit zwei Lüftern noch besser skaliert, erfahrt ihr im nächsten Abschnitt.​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
* 2x Referenzbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im letzten Untertest wird, wie bereits angedeutet, dem einen Referenzlüfter noch ein zweiter zur Seite gestellt. Wie sollte es auch fast anders sein, konnte der Kühler aus dem Hause Alpenföhn auch hier überzeugen. Zwar konnte er sich keine Position weiter nach oben schieben, aber er ist auch nicht abgerutscht. Seine Temperaturunterschiede unter den 3 Settings rutschen zwar näher zusammen, was zeigt, dass er nun an seine Grenzen stößt. Auch ein erhöhter Durchsatz bringt nun nur noch geringe Temperaturverbesserungen, was aber auch bei den anderen Kühlern zu beobachten ist. Nichts desto trotz kann ich den Betrieb von zwei Lüftern durchaus empfehlen, da man somit in Sachen Lautstärke runtergehen kann und trotzdem keine Leistungseinbußen hat. Leider hat Alpenföhn dem Matterhorn Pure kein zweites Paar Lüfterklemmen beigelegt, so dass man etwas Einfallsreichtum an den Tag legen muss. Nach dem letzten Kühltest kann man sagen, dass der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen konnte und mich überzeugt hat. 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Fazit

* Lässt man den gesamten Test noch einmal vor dem geistigen Auge ablaufen, fällt einem auf, dass sich der neue Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure nur wenige Fehltritte leistet. Er bringt alles mit, was man für eine erfolgreiche Montage benötigt und diese ist auch recht einfach gehalten, was die Montage erleichtert. Man muss sich die Finger nicht verbiegen und schafft den Aufbau innerhalb weniger Minuten. Lediglich ein zweites Paar Lüfterklemmen würde ich mir hier noch wünschen, da der Kühler im Zweilüfterbetrieb noch einiges an Leistung drauflegen kann. Das man auf weitere Features beim Lieferumfang verzichtet, finde ich auch nicht schlimm, da man oft gar nicht alles benötigt, was bei teureren Kühlern beiliegt.
Auch in Sachen Verarbeitung konnte mich der Kühler überzeugen und lässt nur wenig Platz an Kritik. Ob die „einfache“ Optik gefällt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, da dies reine Geschmackssache ist. Auf der einen Seite wäre das eine oder andere optische Highlight nicht schlecht, aber auf der anderen Seite sieht man z.B. bei einer 2 Lüfterbestückung auch nicht mehr viel von dem Kühler. Kommt man nun zu der Kühlleistung des Matterhorn Pure, so kann ich auch hier nur positives berichten. Für einen Kühler mit einem Preis von um die 35€ sind die erreichten Wert sehr gut. Selbst mit einem übertakteten Prozessor kommt der Kühler gut klar und weiß zu überzeugen.
 Allen in allem bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der neue Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure ein guter Schachzug ist und sicher eine Menge Leute für sich gewinnen kann. Gut finde ich auch den Weg weg von den überteuerten CPU-Kühlern, die nur geringfügig mehr Leistung haben. Deshalb verleihe ich dem Kühler auch den „Gold-Star“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Verzeichnis​* 
Links

*Alpenföhn Homepage

Matterhorn Pure Page

Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im Preischeck
*Icke&Er Reviews*
zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Review geht online, viel Spaß damit 

MFG


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Hübscher und ausführlicher Test


----------



## Sertix (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Awww, leider schon den Macho gekauft.


----------



## TheRealStone (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Wie viele Ram Bänke verdeckt der Kühler mit Lüfter eigentlich? 
Bzw. Könnte man 2 Ram Riegel mit hohen Kühlrippen verwenden? 
Ansonsten sehr schöner Test! 
Der Kühler ist für den Preis ja sehr gut gelungen und eine gute alternative z.B. zum Macho...


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr guter Testbericht. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Motawa10 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Danke für die ausführliche Review !

Kann ich hier auch das Installationsvideo zum Matterhorn Pure ranhängen ?

Beste Grüße
Mo


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*



TheRealStone schrieb:


> Wie viele Ram Bänke verdeckt der Kühler mit Lüfter eigentlich?
> Bzw. Könnte man 2 Ram Riegel mit hohen Kühlrippen verwenden?


 
Werde ich nachher mal testen 



Motawa10 schrieb:


> Kann ich hier auch das Installationsvideo zum Matterhorn Pure ranhängen ?


 
Warum nicht....habe kein Problem damit


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Tolles Review!  Was mich allerdings interessieren würde ist, ob sich die Ergebnisse in einem Gehäuse nochmal verändern. Mir ist z.B. in anderen Tests aufgefallen, dass Archon und Silver Arrow näher beieinander liegen was die Kühlleistung betrifft. Zumindest kommt mir ersterer hier regelrecht mittelmäßig vor. Deswegen wäre mein Gedanke, ob ein obligatorischer Gehäuseairflow an den Ergebnissen etwas verändern könnte.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Natürlich verändert der Airflow in einem Gehäuse die Leistung nochmals. Wenn man um den Kühler noch mehr Lüfter plaziert oder einen guten/ständigen Airflow hat, kann die Leistung zunehmen. Man muss immer gucken wie oder wo die Kühler getestet werden.

MFG


----------



## Fandevarth (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Klasse Test! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Alternative zum Mugen 2/3 und Macho
So wie es aussieht könnte das der neue "Volkskühler" werden! Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist auf jeden Fall richtig klasse...


----------



## Sanyassin (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

@Fandevarth : Danke, Dein Beitrag hat mich wirklich amüsiert.

Ausser in dem Testvon Icke&Er zeigt sich das wahre Bild des EKL-Grundkühlers (im Bezug auf die Einsparungen bei der Fertigung) 

Test: Alpenföhn Matterhorn PURE

Test: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure - hardwaremax.net

In beiden Reviews liegt der EKL-Kühler deutlich inter den zT auch in Icke´s Test verglichenen Kühlern 

Was mich wirklich stutzig gemacht hat, ist vor allem, dass der EKL besser kühlen soll als ein TR Archon, der 
selbst nach dem Produktionsende noch einen PCGH-Award gewonnen hat und vorher schon DAS Model mit der besten Kühlleistung
bei Tower-Kühlern gewesen ist. 
 
Rein konzeptionell liegen zwischen diesen beiden Kühlern Welten. 

Leider kann ich im Moment nicht darlegen warum Icke zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, das er zeigt.

In allen anderen reviews ist der Macho und erst Recht der Archon deutlich besser.

Daher Danke für Deinen Beitrag,der mir ein Lachen aufs Gesicht gezaubert hat (einen Review mit komischen weil nicht von anderen 
Seiten bestätigten lesen und gleich von Volkskühler sprechen) 

Der Kühler mag besser sein, als zB ein True Spirit 120 von TR, aber auch das ist keine Kunst, hat dieser ja nur 4 Heatpipes und ist 
auch günstiger als der EKL, aber wie oben schon geschrieben --> Volkskühler ..?? *nichtwirklich*


----------



## Fandevarth (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Freut mich wenn ich Dir mit meinem Beitrag ein lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern konnte
Der Test hier ist ja nicht der einzige in dem der Matterhorn Pure so gut abschneidet...

Aber egal, darum gibt es ja unterschieliche Produkte damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann was er mag/gut findet.


----------



## Sanyassin (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Freut mich wenn ich Dir mit meinem Beitrag ein lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern konnte
> Der Test hier ist ja nicht der einzige in dem der Matterhorn Pure so gut abschneidet...
> 
> Aber egal, darum gibt es ja unterschieliche Produkte damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann was er mag/gut findet.


 
Welche(n) Test(s) hast Du denn noch gefunden bei denen der Pure besser abschneidet als die o.g. Kühler ?

den hier ? Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D - glaube ich kaum-

Die anderen , die ich gefunden habe zum Pure zeigen keinen Test gegenüber einem Scythe Mugen oder einem TR-Kühler. 
Frage mich gerade warum , dass so ist.

Daher gilt für mich immer noch : Es gibt derzeit nur vier Reviews, die die Kandidaten von Scythe und TR mit dem Pure vergeleichen;
DREI davon zeigen auf, dass der Pure nicht schlecht ist, aber nichts aussergewöhnliches und schon gar kein Volkskühler.


Sorry, nicht böse gemeint, aber ich konnte keinen weiteren finden, der den Test von Icke bestätigt.


----------



## Sysnet (24. Mai 2012)

Nunja, das mit den Werten ist immer etwas schwierig. Man sieht ja im T3D-Test, dass bspw. der Macho erst seine Stärken bei übertakteter CPU ausspielt (wo dann viele andere Kühler einbrechen). Da hier ja aber auch 4,5Ghz eingesetzt wurden war ich auch etwas verwundert über die Werte. Jedoch sollte man auch bedenken, dass Fertigungsschwankungen vorkommen können und jede Testplattform immer etwas anders ist. Weiter kommen noch Messtoleranzen dazu, die in jedem Test vorkommen.

Ich kann also verstehen das Du dich über die Werte wunderst, sie aber gleich als unglaubwürdig anzusehen finde ich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Lukas325 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Welchen soll ich denn jetzt kaufen? Matterhorn oder Macho?


----------



## Fandevarth (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check - back to the roots!?*

Beide Kühler sind wirklich gut.
Persönlich würde ich zum Matterhorn Pure tendieren...ist aber Geschmackssache.
Bei Vortez.net ging zum Matterhorn ein Test im Vergleich zum Noctua NH-D14 online.

Das Testresultat ist wirklich klasse wenn man bedenkt, wie klein der Matterhorn im Vergleich zu diesem TwinTower ist.

Alpenfhn Matterhorn Pure Review - Results


----------

